# Circuito de disparo para scr



## chelak (Sep 27, 2006)

Hola foro!!!    Necesito armar dos circuitos de disparo independientes para dos scr's conectados en anitparalelo.
Pude hacer uno con un 555, pero resulta muy difícil controlar el ángulo de disparo (alfa), por lo que estaba pensando hacerlo con modulación por ancho de pulso empleando un cpld.

También existe un cto. el TCA785, pero es muy caro.

Alguien tiene alguna idea o solución?

1000 gracias


----------



## VichoT (Sep 27, 2006)

Holas.chelak.Antes que nada quisiera hacerte un par de preguntas si no te incomoda:

1º porque necesiatas dos SCR en antiparalelo y no usas un TRIAC... asi se te simplificaria el cto de control.

2º que tan exacto quieres que sea el controlde angulo de disparo. podrias hacer una red R-C  con un potenciometro y tb te servira...

BYE!


----------



## chelak (Sep 28, 2006)

Hola VichoT.  El problema de no usar un triac en lugar de los 2 scr's, es que en el curso que estoy llevando en la escuela, precisamente estamos estudiando este dispositivo, y el maestro especificó que así quiere el pequeño proyecto, por lo que no puedo emplear al triac.

Por otra parte, sí necesito controlar el ángulo lo mejor posible, pues necesito una corriente eficaz de 3A en c/scr, y los parámetro que se desconocen (y que tengo que obtener) son la potencia y la resistencia, y en realidad este profe del que hablo es un poco delicado en cuanto a obtener los valores muy precisos, pues tiene un instrumento que lee las armónicas y grafica el voltaje y la corriente, además del ángulo de disparo, por ello solo se me ocurre con PWM.

Gracias por tu atención, y si tienes alguna idea que puedas proporcionarme, te lo agradeceré mucho!!!!


----------



## moyomoyo (Mar 27, 2009)

mira mi buen aqui te anexo un dibujillo que hice una ves de practica la cual supongo que es la exacta que buscas, esta para un scr pero creo en tu capacidad para hacerlo para los dos


----------



## Gilbert Colina (Mar 27, 2009)

bueno si te interesa hay unos transistores de unijunturas ujt que puedes diseñar dos osciladores uno para cada gatillo lo puedes utilizar para controlar por el ancho de pulso


----------



## mendek (Sep 4, 2009)

disculpen como le podria hacer para prender una lampara de 120v ac con un scr activado por un inversor (7404), espero me puedan ayudar gracias y saludos


----------



## asanchez79 (Sep 23, 2017)

hola, tengo un problema con el circuito de disparo de 2 scr en antiparalelo para un equipo de soldadura por punto, por favor si alguien tiene el circuito


----------



## pandacba (Sep 23, 2017)

Cual es el problema? seria posible que publiques el esquema?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2017)

asanchez79 dijo:


> hola, tengo un problema con el circuito de disparo de 2 scr en antiparalelo para un equipo de soldadura por punto, por favor si alguien tiene el circuito



Y ¿ Que tipo de disparo estás necesitando ?


----------



## asanchez79 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hola, lo que necesito es el esquema de control de los gate


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2017)

asanchez79 dijo:


> Hola, lo que necesito es el esquema de control de los gate





Fogonazo dijo:


> Y ¿ Que tipo de disparo estás necesitando ?



Como para lograr ¿ Que cosa ?
¿ Encendido-Apagado ?
¿ Regulación de tensión eficaz ?


----------



## asanchez79 (Sep 25, 2017)

Es para regulara la tensión de salida en un tranformador que se encarga de la soldadura por punto


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2017)

asanchez79 dijo:


> Es para regulara la tensión de salida en un tranformador que se encarga de la soldadura por punto



La salida de ese transformador seguramente es de muchísimos amperes, te conviene regular sobre el primario que requiere controlar un valor mucho menor de corriente.

Esta es una muy buena opción con un IC aplicado *TCA785*


----------



## asanchez79 (Sep 25, 2017)

El transformador es de 35KVA, en el primario 440V y secundario 5.1V, es de muchos amperes en el secundario y si, la regulación es por el primario


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2017)

asanchez79 dijo:


> El transformador es de 35KVA, en el primario 440V y secundario 5.1V, es de muchos amperes en el secundario y si, la regulación es por el primario



Sea monofásico o trifásico el mismo IC te sirve.
En el primer caso se emplea 1 IC y en el otro 3.
En ambos casos la regulación se logra variando una única tensión de referencia.


----------

